# Bacon Cure recipes (without the sugar)



## thekgaggle (Dec 28, 2010)

I'm looking for a Bacon Cure recipe that doesn't require the sugar; my family is on a strict Autism diet.  I know the sugar helps in the curing process, does anyone know exactly what additional attributes it provides?  Thanks,


----------



## alblancher (Dec 28, 2010)

I believe that the sugar's main purpose is to moderate the taste of the salt and add flavor.  I have a recipe for bacon cured with Instacure and sugar substitute.   

Bacon

11-14 lbs pork belly skinned

1c salt noniodized

4Tablespoons Instacure 1

2c honey or sugar substitute

rub evenly into pork belly  wrap tightly with freezer/butcher paper and seal in plastic wrap.  Place in fridge 5-7 days  turn and rotate daily 

wash off cure and honey, w luke warm water

soak in warm water about 1 hr  taste for saltiness by frying.  Dry in moving air,  cold smoke  6 – 8 hrs no higher temp then 100-115 

I have never used this recipe so check the amount of cure to use on the Instacure 1, cure #1 packaging.

Al


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2010)

Now you can use tender quick and make some Canadian bacon. Now I did one not to long ago and didn't have any sugar so I used a little bit of Cinnamon and it came out really tasty.


----------

